# The Discontinuity of Life



## cih1355 (Nov 24, 2009)

Kurt Wise argues that God has placed enough discontinuity in the natural world to show that no natural process could have generated all of the diverse life forms in this world. Here is a link to the article that he wrote about this: The Discontinuity of Life - Answers in Genesis

His book _Faith, Form, and Time _discusses the same thing in greater depth.


----------

